# Return of the Tyrant



## Sqwonk (Sep 14, 2003)

The World of Tian

Click here for the Tian Website


----------



## Sqwonk (Sep 14, 2003)

*The Characters*

*DM:* _(Played by Sir Brennen)_

*Angrimir:* _(played by Kid Charlemagne)_ 
Angrimir is a student of the Magical Arts, sent by the Quarnvae, House of the Grey Elves. He's a scholar and diplomat, with a penchant for conjuring and enchantment. Tall and slender, his blond hair is worn long, and his clothes are always well-tailored. He is accompanied by his pet "miniature hairless dire wolf," Pepe.


*Remilles: *(_played by Knid Vermicious or Sqwonk)_ 
Fresh off the boat after months at sea, Remilles still has the swagger of a lifetime sailor of the Isles of the Serpent's Teeth. Of average build and average height, Remilles' onlydistinguishing features are his bald skull and bright orange beard. Friendly and approachable, Remilles has no trouble fitting in any situation. A keen eye and a limitless memory make Remilles a dangerous man to cross. He never forgets an enemy or a good tale.

*Zenthilus:* _(played by Bealzubobo)_ A striking figure even for an Ice Elf, Zenthilus is the epitome of a paladin. His personal and unshakable belief in his faith guides him blindly through an unfriendly and faithless world. Now his god Horan has given him signs to leave his brotherhood, the Vigilants of the Shadowgate and venture to the south-east from House Elesher.


*Larinia:* _(played by Reanna)_ Orphaned as a baby, she was taken in by her fraternal aunt and uncle. At the age of 13, she ran away and ended up on the streets of Siddar. She was caught inside a Temple of Saro while performing a job for the local thieves guild. Given a choice of working for the church or given over to the authorities she chose the former. This is her first mission as a Priestess of Saro.

*Marcus:* _(played by Sqwonk)_ 
Having just reached adulthood, Marcus has begun his journey into the lands across the great river Onniva. One of the finest warriors to come from the White Stage Pentar he has set out in search of glory and gold. Standing in at 8-½ feet tall 425 lbs with dark red hair and red/white striped pants - Marcus is hard to miss. That is if your gaze can get by his 7-½-foot Greatsword.
“Not half giant – All Ulykos."


----------



## Sqwonk (Sep 14, 2003)

*The meeting*

The Osterhaus 
_(An Inn located in the Lipin Valley a very rural section of The Kingdom of Virak in the southern 100 Kingdoms.)_


A well dressed man is talking to Yaro, the innkeeper. “I will need several beds, probably five. I have some more associates coming.” He pauses when he spots the armored pale elf entering the inn. Ice elves are quite rare this far south.

“ Hello, I am Udo Fuvash. Are you here to meet with me?” At the elf’s puzzled look, “You must be. Please have a seat. You must be parched and hungry from your trip."

“ I am Zenthilus.” Zenthilus has never heard of Fuvash, but the red-crested hawk led him to the inn. It just feels right. Horan has never led him astray. He tells Fuvash about his trip as he starts to eat. 

A few minutes later, a pale blond Grey elf enters the inn, looks around and introduces himself to Fuvash as Angrimir of House Quarnavae. As Angrimir starts to swap travel stories, Fuvash waves over to the 2 travelers who have just entered the inn. They introduce themselves to the table as Larinia from the Temple of Saro and Remilees a adventurer and storyteller.

“Is that a dog?” Remilees asks incredulously. 

As Angrimir puts some meat scraps onto a dish, “ Yes, this is Pepe. The Grey elves tried to bring back dogs into the world, and Pepe is the result.”

_Note: In Tian, dogs are creatures of legend. Most stories are about their fierce loyalty and large size._

Remilees sits down, not sure if the legends are a farce or the Grey elves are losing their magical touch.

Angrimir says “By the way did anyone notice the red-headed hawk perched on the corner of the inn?”

As the party nods, Zenthilus, proudly states “Yes, that is Horan. Were you not all led here by him?”

“No, I mean a real hawk- not some metaphysical bird sign.” replies Angrimir.

“Horan is real. The beautiful hawk is a manifestation of his power and caring.” 

Angrimir bites back his sarcastic reply as he spots Zenthilus’ fierce look of conviction.

After a pregnant pause, Fuvash says, “ As some of you are aware, we are to assist in establishing a new trade route with the Iron Kingdoms. We are attempting to use the remaining gates of the Great Road to do this.”

_The Great Road (now called the Sundered Road) was a series of 12 magical gates around the continent. There are currently only 4 working – some only sporadically._

“Also, you were called for descriptively by divinations of the Sisterhood of Hope. When the last of you – “

The conversation is interrupted by a loud deep voice at the front desk/bar.
“I am looking for Pudoh Foolish.” The group turns to see a huge man towering over the dwarf who points towards their table. 

Fuvash winces and lets out a quite laugh as he turns and spots the large man. “They did tell me he was a fire giant.”

“Please come join us for dinner and discussion my large friend.”

“Are you the employer?”

“Yes, I am _Udo Fuvash_.”

“Well in that case, Marcus would like a chicken with a large side of potatoes- don’t skimp on the butter. And 2 pints of ale with some bread.”

Yaro, the dwarf, rushes off before Marcus decides that dwarves might taste like chicken. 

Fuvash gathers the party together again around the table. As several of the others stare and Pepe hides under the chair, Marcus blurts out “What? You never seen a Ulykos before?”

“Actually no, but good to have you on board.” replies Angrimir eying up Marcus’ 
7-foot sword.

After everyone settles, Fuvash continues. “ As some of you know, the Church of the Reborn is backing this excursion because there is much more to this than a new trade agreement. The Sisterhood of Hope also have ordained a prophecy about this group.”

_The return of the Tyrant will be witnessed by the Wanderer, Blacksmith, Burning Man _
_and the Tragic Twins.

_“They do not know who of you is which- but you are they.”


----------



## Sqwonk (Sep 15, 2003)

*Killer Shields and Eyeless attackers*

“The Tyrant is obviously Phad Karazon defeated only 20 years ago. In what manner you are to “bear witness” the Sisterhood could not ordain. But if Karazon is somehow returning – all measures must be taken to stop him.”

The group falls into discussions about the horrors of the Phad, the prophecy and their roles. Yaro starts to clear the table of dishes and chicken bones.
Marcus asks where he came by the excellent shield hung above the fireplace.

“That was left here by the dwarf Winterbok. He and his band had defeated the Fire Bandit several years back. His mage had imprisoned them in their cave hideout. He returned, alone, several months later to go into the hideout and collect the loot. The night before he was going to go to the cave he dropped dead in his soup. Sitting right over there.

Remilless snickers “Great story Yaro.” As he gets up to give the shield a closer look.
It is very well made – shiney black with a fiery design along the top.

Marcus groans trying to remember if he had soup with his dinner.

Yaro interrupts “ Its cursed you know. After Winterbok passed on. I had one of the stableboys put the shield up over there for posterity. He died 2 days later. No one has touched it since.”

Angrimir concentrates – “It is magical, but I don’t know which type.”

After some more speculations on the shield, the prophecy , and a few more glasses of wine and beer the party retires to their rooms.

In the dead of night, they are awakend by the sound of a woman screaming and a scuffle from the innkeeper's room.

Marcus and Zenthilus are the first down the stairs and spot Yaro fighting 2 short man-like creatures with long greasy back hair and axes.
As the rest of the party rushes down the stairs, Marcus and Zenthilus move in to help Yaro.
Marcus skewers one of the creatures with his Greatsword. Zenthilus’ first swing sends his sword backwards back down the stairs.
Yaro turns and shouts “There is more coming in the window.”

Angrimir and Remilles rush outside to spot several more creatures climbing from the stable roof into the bedroom window.

The creatures are no match for the party’s magic and blades. After a few seconds all lay dead. Upon examination, they find that the creatures have no eyes.

Yaro is very grateful. His human wife, Maggie, is still shaking. “They wanted this”- holding up a large blue crystal “They found it when they were looking through our dresser.”
“ It was also left here by Winterbok.”

Angrimir examines the crystal. “I think it is a sort of key. You said Winterbok imprisoned the bandits? Was there a mage in his band?”

“What the hell were those things? Marcus interrupts. “No eyes!”

Yaro explains, “Yes he had a mage. Maybe 2. The Fire Lord and his bandits were a tough bunch. It is said they had inhuman slaves.”

Zenthilus looks toward the Udo. “I know our mission is important, but if we do not find out where these things came from they may come back once we are gone. I don’t think the dwarf and his lovely wife could protect themselves.’

“Plus the cartfulls of gold” Marcus interjects.

“What?”

“The bandits treasure. Before the curse of the shield killed him, he was going to recover the bandit’s treasure. I am thinking cartfuls of gold at least.”

The Udo steps in, “I don’t know about treasure, but Zen is right. You must get to the heart of matter to protect Yaro and Maggie. Zaro, do you know where the bandits hideout is?”

‘Of course everyone knows where is is. It is an cave several miles south of here, But is is sealed up by some sort of magical crystal.”

‘Well these things must of found a way out.” Zenthilus answers

Angrimir’s eyes light up. “Pepe should be able to follow the scent back to their lair. If we hurry.”

“Who is Pepe?” Marcus asks the elf.

Angrimir hold up his dog and gets him to sniff the dead creatures. ‘Go get em Pepe, go on!”
Pepe sniffs and runs in circles a few times then scampers off into the trees with the rest of the group following.

Marcus, trying not to step on the the little dog, “This can’t be good.”


----------



## Sir Brennen (Sep 15, 2003)

As DM of this campaign, I just want to thank Sqwonk for doing this story hour for the group.  

As real life cuts into my gaming time, I also rely on published adventures quite a bit for this campaign.  Readers beware: this story hour will eventually contain spoilers for the Witchfire adventures, set in the Iron kingdoms.

Thanks again, Sqwonk.


----------



## pogre (Sep 15, 2003)

Good start to the SH. Good thing ya'll have a blue tick Grimlock tracker hound!

Let me just add Sir Brennen your campaign website is very cool.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Sep 15, 2003)

pogre said:
			
		

> Good start to the SH. Good thing ya'll have a blue tick Grimlock tracker hound!




That was a totally unexpected benefit of Pepe's skills...  I sat there, thinking "Gee, if any of us were rangers, we could probably track them to their lair..."

Then I looked at Pepe's stats, and saw Survival +1* (+4 when tracking by scent).

Eureka!


----------



## Sir Brennen (Sep 15, 2003)

pogre said:
			
		

> Let me just add Sir Brennen your campaign website is very cool.



Thanks, pogre.  Alas, the web site is too often another casualty of the Real World's demand on my time.


----------



## KnidVermicious (Sep 17, 2003)

So this hairless dog...are we talking short hair like a doberman, or truly hairless like one of those ugly-ass cats? Or a naked mole rat?

For some reason I've got Bruiser, the chihuaha from "Legally Blonde" flashing in my brain.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Sep 17, 2003)

KnidVermicious said:
			
		

> For some reason I've got Bruiser, the chihuaha from "Legally Blonde" flashing in my brain.




You've got the right image, then.  I was thinking more along the lines of the Taco Bell dog, but Bruiser works, too.

I can't wait till he can talk to people...


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Sep 18, 2003)

The Dog of the hour


----------



## Sqwonk (Sep 19, 2003)

*Chasing Pepe*

They follow after Pepe through the woods. Carry him over the small stream. Follow him some more. Wait patiently by the mulberry bush during the potty break. Follow some more until they spot him barking by a small 3 ft hole dug out of the side of a large hill.

“They must have dug out of right there.” Marcus states astutely.

‘Thanks Sir obvious.” Remilles retorts.

Larinia chips in, “Based on what Yaro said we must be on the other side from the cave enterance that was sealed up.”

“Well lets go to the front door.” offers Marcus. “We have the key and there is no way I can go in that way.”

“We can’t just open it !”

“Why not Angrimir?”

“We don’t know what or who we might let out.”

“Whatever was trapped could have gotten out this back way months ago. Lets just go in the front way and wheel out the carts of gold.”

“Maybe the Fire Lord couldn’t fit through because he is huge after eating all his underlings.”

“Fine” Marcus huffs and swears under his breath as he undoes his huge sword and start to tie it to a rope to drag behind him.

Led by the indomitable Pepe, the party scrunches/crawls through about 50 ft of tunnel until it opens into area of hewn stone. 

Remilles quips “This is some nice stonework for bandits.”

After a short turn, the hallway opens into a tall cylindrical room with hundreds of alcoves covering the walls – some empty some with boxes. Broken in the middle of the floor are 5 coffin sized and coffin shaped wooden boxes.

Marcus observes “ Hey those look like coffins.”

Remilles’ retort is cut short by the 6 eyeless men jumping on them from above. 

Zenthilus, a little embarrassed by his previous showing, makes short work of 2 of the beasts. The rest of the party also shows some fighting prowess. Within seconds the fight is over.

Marcus shudders. “I hate ghouls.”

“Your still moving after that one bit you aren’t you?” Larinia responds. “I don’t think they are ghouls. They might be Morloks.”

“But look at the chew marks” Marcus says holding up a femur bone.

“They must have ran out of food so they started eating the dead.”

“Well at least they can’t eat the gold.”



The party pokes around the holes and coffins for a bit. Nothing is found except that some of the bodies are wearing clothes with the Fire Lord emblem/badge.

After about 15 minutes of traveling through well-built tunnels, Remilles scouting ahead, sets off a loud bell alarm while sneaking up some stairs. Flinging curses at the sailor, the party rushes up the stairs into a large cavern.

The party takes cover behind some boxes and lumber. They hear the patter of leather boots in the tunnel they just left – then quite. Looking around, the chamber looks like a forge room that has been stripped by the thieves guild. There is a large fire pit, broken lumber and poles and a few boxes strewn about the large cavern. 

Investigating the fire pit, Zenthilus finds half of a large pottery jug with a winged skull symbol embossed on it.

“Ooh the Elemental dream god” Remilles states “Glar, the god of fire.”

“He is the god of Fire and of Dreams?” Marcus asks confusedly.

“No he is one of the elemental gods. Fire. The Reborn Gods have dreams of their former selves. Wicked Dreams. Glar is the god of those too.”

“Peachy.”

“That why the worship of Glar is outlawed. Fiery god-dreams are not good for anyone.”

Still holding the pottery Zenthilus says ‘There is some oily stinky stuff still on back.”

“Lets see that,” says the excited Angrimir as he breaks out his alchemists kit.


_There are times when I can “hear” Angrimir speaking like Professor Frink from the Simpsons._​

Several minutes later the party starts getting restless and coaxing Angrimir to continue on.

“But I almost have it.” Angrimir finally gives in. “Fine.”

The party picks there way over the rubble, investigates a few collapsed tunnels and finally coming to a T intersection.

To the left is a bricked up hallway. To the right is a large tunnel encased in blue crystal. Straight ahead is a small hallway leading to a wooden door.

Marcus explains, “They must have bricked up their treasure room. “

Remilles shakes his head “Or trapped the Fire Lord so he wouldn’t eat anybody else.”

Marcus loses the brief discussion and the party goes to investigate the door. Larinia shows off some the skills from her youth and jimmies the door. Inside the small room are rows of metal trees around a small glowing fire pit in the center.

Remilles slowly creeps up on the pit and realizes that there is no fire, only a large 
magical continual flame. 

Unable to move one of the heavy metal trees, Zenthilus asks “Who did this? Why?”

“I got it!” Larinia exclaims. I know what this reminds me of. This room looks almost exactly like Brother Janda’s artistic sketches of the Plane of Fire.”

Oh.


----------



## Sqwonk (Sep 29, 2003)

*Behind the brick wall*

After exploring some more - all that is left is the area behind the brick wall.

Marcus uses one of the trees as a battering ram and the wall crumbles. The party sneaks up some large steps and peak into the room. Seated on a large metal throne is a man (in black banded mail with fiery filigree) apparently asleep. The walls are covered with pictures of the same man riding a war-lizard though fire.

Carefully checking every inch of the way for traps, the party advances on the man ready for anything. Nothing.

He is middle-aged and muscular- an obvious warrior. But he does not even flinch when Remilles cuts him with a dagger. He appears to be in a very deep sleep. 

“Some mighty bandit.”

“He doesn’t look that big.” Marcus responds. “I wonder who ate all his followers.”

Behind the throne is a sliding stone panel that hides a small room with a desk, nice bed and bearskin rug. Across is a heavy iron banded door.

“See if there is a diary. The bad guys always keep diaries.”

“Only in the stories Remilles,” Angrimir retorts. “Only in the stories.”

“Ha then what’s this?” smirks Remilles holding up a bound group of papers from one of the desk drawers.

The papers are much more of a tally of booty than a diary. But it does talk about using “sleeping death” to avenge being sealed up in the cave.

‘That’s it!” Angrimir exclaims. “ The substance in the broken jar we found in foundry room. It was an antidote. The sleeping death poison will put someone in a catatonic state, almost like being dead. The body slows down and can sleep for many months without needing food or water. But you need an antidote to wake up.”

‘The real Sleeping Beauty.” Remilles responds reading some more of the papers. “And no Prince Charming, only sightless Morloks and fire dwarves. Seems they were using the fire dwarves as blacksmiths and armorers.”

“That is a good story Remilles with only one thing missing – gold.”

“Well Marcus, If you give Larinia and I a few minutes we will have this door open and you can start stuffing your pockets full of gold.”

After a few tries the door opens into a octoganal room. Around the edges are 2 large chests. In the middle is a 8 foot tall man-shaped thing made of pure fire.”

After concentrating Zenthilus reports “It is evil. And powerfull.”


----------



## Sqwonk (Sep 29, 2003)

*Flame Out*

“Who are you? Why are you here? Your master is dead.” Remilles tries several languages but the “fire-thing” does not seem to understand.

It does turn towards Marcus as he takes a step into the room – but does not attack.

“It must be some sort of summoned guardian.” Angrimir proposes. “ I am not sure our normal weapons will even hurt it.”

“I think we need to go back to the inn and re-group and prepare. I would rather not sleep in the cave or in the woods.

Zenthilus retorts. “Angrimir - we can’t just leave this evil behind for some kids to find.”

“I agree, but we must come back prepared. Maybe Yaro has some more information that will help us.”

So the party packs up their gear and makes their way out of the cave through back tunnel.

As Marcus is cracking his aching back, and silently cursing short folk, he spots smoke billowing -coming from the direction of the town.

The party hustles thru the woods and makes there way back to the small town quickly. About 200 yards away they spot the 6 “fire-dwarves” burning a section of the small wooden palisade that surrounds the inn.

Marcus lets loose a war-cry and charges forward. The rest of the party close behind. The fire-dwarves quickly pick up bows and start plinking away at the largest threat- Marcus. He gets hit 3 times before he closes on them. 

Angrimir puts 2 to sleep. One of the dwarves ducks under Marcus’ might swing and whacks him good in the chest with his war hammer. Marcus falls to the ground unconscious and bleeding.

While the paladin is not looking, Remilles coup de graces one of the sleeping ones. Larinia kills another and Zenthilus gets the last 2 to surrender at sword point.

Lariana also stops Marcus from bleeding out with some minor divine magic.

“ Why are you attacking the inn?”

“We are trying to return to our home. The shield inside can take us there. The Fire Bandit’s wizard summoned us and forced the Azir to build them weapons and armor. After the morlok slaves put everyone asleep we destroyed the antidote. We bricked up the wall so they would not eat the leader. We have been having the morloks dig an escape tunnel for several weeks. ”

Zenthilus gives Remilles a pointed stare as he wakes up the one sleeping Azir. “Go get the shield.” It is hard to read the Azir’s expression as they sit quietly in a circle wondering what is to happen.

Remilles returns with the shield. (_He braves touching it because he is pretty sure that Yaro has embellished the story about the curse- but he is still careful to only touch the straps just in case.) _

The Azir explains- “The Leader’s shield is magicked. Touching it will send us to our home plane.”

After a brief discussion, the party decided to let the Azir touch the shield. One by one they touch the shield and with a small fiery _poof_ disappear. The last one says “The Azir will remember.” before he poofs. 

After resting up and discovering that the Udo has some healing spells, the party decides to go back and take on the fire-thing. Heroes and all that.

So back thru the woods, into the tunnel, thru the cave to the hidden room. They prepare some spells, throw the door open and rush into the room. With a high leap Marcus takes a mighty swing through the fire-thing. It winks out momentarily and then returns to flame. Angrimir hits it with a 1 pt Ray of Frost and it poofs out.


----------



## Sqwonk (Sep 29, 2003)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> They prepare some spells, throw the door open and rush into the room. With a high leap Marcus takes a mighty swing through the fire-thing. It winks out momentarily and then returns to flame. *Angrimir hits it with a 1 pt Ray of Frost and it poofs out.*




We call this "pulling a Jalea".  Named after our party "scout" in Kid Charlemagne's campaign who was notorius for doing the last little plink to kill the bad guy.

Side Note:  One of the things I realized while writing this- the party has a shortage of ranged weaponry.  But I am sure the Sir Brennen won't exploit that.


----------



## Sqwonk (Oct 3, 2003)

*Fire Demons*

After defeating the fire-guardian, the party packs up the chests, grabs the sleeping Fire Bandit and heads back to the inn.

The chests contain a magical falchion, a bolt of yellow silk and 8 polished gems. After talking with Yaro (and finding out that he embellished the whole “cursed shield” story) he trades Remilles the Fire Bandit’s armor for the shield. Angrimir works with Yaro to have one of the metal trees stored for him. They leave the rest o f the trees for the small village along with the forge/equipment.

They are going to deliver the sleeping Fire Bandit to the authorities in Salto ( a larger city along the way to Izbala).

Angrimir awakens in the middle of the night and spots the 3 small fire creatures trying to open the larger chest.

“Can I help you?”

The creatures turn and hiss with eyes blazing, “Give us the ring and we will let you live.”

“I don’t know of any ring.. but…” and he races out the door down the stairs. 

The rest of the party awakens to spot the 2 fire creatures fly out the large window and 1 goes racing down the stairs after Angrimir.

Marcus grabs his large sword – takes 2 steps and jumps out the window swinging his sword- splicing one of the fire creatures in half.

“HuHah!”

The other fire-creature points his finger and unleashes some sort of fireball. Marcus goes down- unconscious and bleeding.

The rest of the party splits up. Remilles and Larinia trying to find if the ring is hidden in the chests. Zenthilus races down the stairs to help fight off the demons. Angrimir, seeing Marcus go down in 1 bolt, is running around the house and barn for dear life.

The battle was not very heroic. Zenthilus rolled 4- count em four- natural ones on attack rolls. Angrimir shot off a few spells but spent most of the time running for dear life and finally hiding under a table. Remilles and Larinia spent a few rounds looking for the ring until the 2nd demon came back and attacked them. Marcus’ life dripped away one point at a time – all the way to negative 12. (Luckily we play neg Con to die).

But eventually the 2 fire-demons were killed and the party finally got some rest.


----------



## Sqwonk (Oct 3, 2003)

*Entering Izbala*

Although Udo Fuvash would like to start the journey right away, the next day is declared a day of healing.

They mange to find a ring in the false bottom in on of the chests. During the day Angrimir does a few tests before trying the ring on.

The ring reveals it’s True Name. He also determines that it was created by an elemental mage. “I will need a large pearl and a live goldfish in order to determine more specifics.”

“Those types of things will be available in Izbala. If you can’t find it in Izbala, you don’t need it.”

The road to Izbala is long but relatively uneventful. They drop off the Fire Bandit in Salto. They are told the trial will be short and sweet. Also along the way they see a wheeled dwarven sailing ship also heading to Izbala.


When they enter the city, Udo points them to a small library/opium den run by some “unlicensed” mages from Alabar. They are able to sell the falchion and shield for a nice sum in jewels (including some pears for _Identify_ spells.) Angrimir does some magic card trading ..err.. mutual spell research and learns _Web Sphere_. Marcus manages not to eat the whole kitchen after a few tokes on the hookah.

The King of Izbala is having a festivus to celebrate the impending goods trade. People are camped out around the Palace. The Church of Maruda (_Goddess of Camp Followers_) is putting on a ribald play. The party is escorted to a large room with large open balconies and a closet to lock up their weapons.

That night at dinner the party gets to hobnob with the other important guests.

The representatives from the Church of Sidar to remind everyone that the gate is on Empire lands. The King of Vurok wants to make sure they get their fair portion of gun powder and firearms. The dwarves want mining rights for the vessium (ignoring the fact that they will be on Iron Kingdom lands). 

The dwarves keep giving Angrimir dirty glances until Udo asks them what is there issue. 

“He is here to dupe us.” The grey elves can predict where the vessium veins are going to flow. They usually sell this info to the nomadic dwarves.

“I assure you Angrimir is here only to assist with the trade negotiations – he is not here as a vessium rep from the Grey council”

“Harumph” (and I quote)

After the delicious meal and dancing girls the party goes about there separate ways. Marcus goes to pray at the Church of Maruda (If you know what I mean and I think You doJ). Remilles works with the party wrangler to get a spot on stage later that night for a stiff fee of 5 gp. Larinia advises Zenthilus not to get into a discussion with the terse looking rep from the Torturers Guild. Angrimir takes Pepe for a walk in the gardens.

Zenthilus and Larinia watch as Remilles regals the crowd with the story of Phatty Bumbalatty (or whatever a natural one on a skill check gets you). The crowd claps politely and passes the collection bowl around. Ooh 4 coppers and fork.

Then Pepe smells something funny.


----------



## Sqwonk (Oct 28, 2003)

*Contiuning the SH*

Well I think I have finally beat off the Real Life monster and can continue to update the Story Hour.  You would think I could have caught up with a month in between the last session.

I hope to update later today.


----------



## Sqwonk (Oct 28, 2003)

*The smelly stuff and the assassins*

Angrimir and Pepe are on the hunt for the assassin/servant who is putting some sort of poison/oil on several people’s pillows and beds.

Or at least that is what Angrimir tells the party once they eventually are all rounded up. They spend the evening poking around where they shouldn’t – making wild assumptions about the assassination – walking through the castle animal menagerie to see what the smelly oil does and finally getting the Udo involved. 

They go to bed without having facts or evidence of anything. Until the assassins attack them in their room. The party – being paranoid- is ready and make short work of the 6 killers. When the Udo comes to their room and sees the dead bodies he explains, "They are probably Fatela - from a western desert region several 100 miles away. One of the clans can be hired out, but generally only by people that are very serious about the assassination. The clan is not cheap to hire and usually are very efficient killers."

"Who would want us dead? Or at least want us dead that badly?" retorts Remilles.

"I have wondered if our true quest would meet with resistance." Says the Udo, " There is a small cult that still survive and worship from the former Church of Farazon."

Zenthilus queries " But the prophecy is that we will "witness" the return of the tyrant, not stop it.’

"Maybe the cult would rather not everyone know when he is back until he can gain back some power." suggests Larinia, "The power of secrets and all that."

After a bit more discussion the party eventually gets some rest and are up bright and early for the trip through the gate.


----------



## Sqwonk (Oct 28, 2003)

*The Broken Road*

Through various conversations and Knowledge checks the party knows some information about the gate:

No one knows who made the gates or how old they are.
"Inside" the gate is an actual road.
Traveling on the road to the other gate takes 2 days. 2 days no matter how slow or fast your travel.
The road is kind of a plane unto itself- off the road you can see other beings/places, but cannot interact with them.
The edge of the road has an invisible barrier of some sort.
Sometimes the "Road Plane" can get a little weird.

The actual gates are each protected by some thick walled fortresses.
There is a entourage of about 50 going through the gate on to the IK to negotiate the trade agreement.
The gate opens in the Iron Kingdoms in the city of Jerad (?)
_The city name might be wrong- stupid sloppy handwriting._
Then the Udo and the rest of the group will continue on to Caspin (the IK capitol city) while the party will go to Corvis.


----------



## Sqwonk (Oct 28, 2003)

*Look what I found.*

The road is very weird. It seems to be made out of some sort of polished stone, but strong as diamond.  The "world " on the outside of the road changes form grassy hills to snowy as the first day progresses.

During the night Angrimir has dreams/flashes of a City on a vast plain and elves in clear silvery coffins.  Marcus dreams of what he could have bought with the 50 gp the Acolyte of Maruda charged him for a night of pleasure. Pepe dreams of chasing rabbits. So does Zenthilus, but they are obviously allegorical rabbits that are leading him on his holy quest.

A few hours into the second day a snow bank blocks the road.

"I thought the other world did not affect the road." asks Remilles. 

"That is true." answers Udo, "but sometimes the road can be unstable. Usually, only right after the Gate becomes active. There is so much we do not know about them."

"Peachy." Remilees says under his breath.

As the group starts to dig a path through, they find a silver coffin pressed against the invisible barrier. It seems like there was a temporary crack in the barrier and now it is closed again. The closing "snipped off" part of the coffin. Angrimir closely examines the blob of metal as it starts to become more liquid. He barrows Marcus’s iron cooking kettle. "Not a proper container for liquid starlight, but it will have to do. It is very rare."

"What the _[radio edit]_ !!! exclaims Marcus – his voice several octaves higher than normal. The snow has been moved to elvish face in the coffin, but farther down a humanoid creature with several tentacles coming form his head. Both are not moving- but well preserved.

The squid-head being, although human shaped, has several extra ribs.Remilles ponders that it may be a creature form the chaotic Far Realms.

The party quickly moves by the snow bank eager to get back the normal world.


----------



## Sqwonk (Oct 28, 2003)

Before the group splits up to go there separate ways Udo gathers the party together.
"I wish your luck on your mission. Remember, find out all you can without letting people know what your are doing. Only your contact, Father Dumas knows of your real mission. I wish the church could give you more guidance, but all that it knows is that the signs point to Corvis as the return of the tyrant."
The party, on caravan guard duty, make the 2 week trip to Corvis with few problems – crappy weather, ambush from some swamp goblins, a Gorax and descriptive boxed text.

_As we enter the city, Sir Brenned-DM, says "oh by the way Corvis is also known as the city of ghosts." __You could almost heat the melodramatic dun-dun-da music._

Father Dumas shows the party where they will be staying and organizes a late lunch. He wishes them luck on their quest, but does not have the slightest clue where they should start. He does aks if they can help him on another matter.

"There has been a recent outbreak of grave robbings. The local constabulary is busy with the upcoming "Longest Night Festival." When the party accepts he continues, " The earliest was about a month ago with the most recent happening 3 days ago. That was on the Fullet farm just north of the city."

The party decides no time like the present and decides to go out the Fullet farm this evening. Angrimir state fatefully " I am not worried about something happending in the graveyard. More about a guard kicking us out or getting us in trouble.’

Father Dumas gives them some papers designating them with authority from the Church of Marrow.

The party goes out to the Fullet farm. Marcus keeps waiting for the dire Zombies to jump out of the dark and go for Angrimir’s brain. But the trip and dark are uneventful. The simple gravesite offers no clues. The farmer’s wife explains that her husband has been dead about 5 years. As the party talks to her about her husband they figure out that he and the list of 7 other missing bodies were all part of the big witch trial 10 years ago.

5 women were tried, convicted and executed as witches. Big scandal.

When they return to town, Father Dumas adds "Magistrate Ulfus Borlock was the prosecutor. He had evidence that the five witches were using spells and rituals to influence politics and other nefarious doings. They were executed and buried at what is now called Witches Wood. There is stone building, left from the Ogiroth Empire, where they were entombed."

Like good adventurers should- the party heads out to Witches Wood the next morning.


----------

